

Show HN: JobButler.me – Optimize your job search - dmarg
http://www.jobbutler.me/

======
dangeruss
Really cool project. Would have made organizing my job search so much simpler
and saved me a lot of time. Keep up the good work guys.

------
KiwiCoder
Could you expand on how this optimises the job _search_ rather than an
application tracker?

~~~
dmarg
We feel that the pain is not in finding the job posting but applying to the
jobs and tracking those applications.

